# Yellow Light on Motherboard



## vXI Joker IXv (May 20, 2009)

Ok, this is the first time I'm dealing with hardware and I'm making noob mistakes already. So I recently acquired a Dell 'P.O.S.' AKA OptiPlex GX280 Tower. It wasn't turning on (except for a yellow light on the motherboard) and I wondered why until I noticed it had no RAM (duh!). I ordered the RAM and when it came in, I excitedly tried again to find the same occurrence. I can bring the specs if they're needed, but does anyone have a clue what it could be? Oh, almost forgot... HELP!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which form factor is the GX280?
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx280/en/ug/index.htm

What are the Diagnostic lights on the back telling you?
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx280/en/ug/tools02.htm#wp1114558


----------



## vXI Joker IXv (May 20, 2009)

Thank you. I have a small mini-tower computer and the light is on the motherboard. The issue is the machine will not turn on at all. When I open the case, there is a yellow light on the motherboard that is lit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the back there should be 4 diagnostic leds are any of them lit up? If so what color yellow or green.> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx280/en/ug/tools02.htm#wp1114558


----------



## vXI Joker IXv (May 20, 2009)

Ok, so thank you for the picture because it actually helps to know exactly where to look for those lights. They don't seem to turn on. I have the machine right here right now and when I plug in the power, the yellow light on the motherboard turns on, but the lights in the rear do not. When I try powering on the machine, nothing. I really want to just quit with this machine, but I JUST bought the RAM hoping to get it to work and that's 100 dollars down the drain...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No lights on the back I would test the power supply either by swapping it out or with a voltmeter> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## vXI Joker IXv (May 20, 2009)

Ok, I'll get one or the other this week and hopefully that's it... or I'll be back here. lol Thanks for the help.


----------



## richard2k84 (May 4, 2007)

Isn't the light on the motherboard to show that there is power running through it, and not that something is wrong.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The motherboard LED only tells you there is 5v standby power.


----------

